# Would it be possible for AM2R to be ported to another system?



## Bryon15 (Aug 9, 2016)

http://metroid2remake.blogspot.com
http://am2r.freeforums.org/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1397

Like gamecube, Wii, PSP, 3DS? Instead of PC? It would be much more convenient to play this on a handheld or the tv through a console.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 9, 2016)

Super-short answer:

http://metroid2remake.blogspot.it/2008/03/faqs.html


> - _Are you gonna release the source code?_
> No.



No source code = no ports. Unless someone reverse-engineer it or rebuilds it from scratch, but eh. Not gonna happen.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 9, 2016)

That would require a complete rewrite of it, because it's using Game Maker.

I know there's a WIP Android port done and working already, but no word for more ports.

EDIT Unless there's a way to make a WINE like program to read Game Maker code, it's very unlikely to happen.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Aug 9, 2016)

Well, the game was made using Game Maker Studio, and that one offers options to port it to a shit ton of systems, including Mac, Linux, Android, Xbox One, PlayStation vita, PlayStation 4 (I think even PS3).

Interestingly enough, Game Maker Studio doesn't offer any way to make games for 3DS nor Wii U.


----------



## Bryon15 (Sep 26, 2016)

It would be really nice to have AM2R on the vita. Currently I'm playing super metroid on my vita. It's amazing. Why doesn't nintendo realize that we want more games like this?


----------



## Bryon15 (Feb 27, 2017)

Update:

https://www.reddit.com/r/AM2R/comments/5obpjp/is_there_a_potential_for_a_3ds_port_via_homebrew/


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 27, 2017)

Bryon15 said:


> Update:
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/AM2R/comments/5obpjp/is_there_a_potential_for_a_3ds_port_via_homebrew/


So this is still being worked on?
Is that guy making a code from scratch or did he take the source code from the previously released Metroid 2 Remake PoC made for the 3DS?


----------



## Bryon15 (Feb 27, 2017)

ShadowOne333 said:


> So this is still being worked on?
> Is that guy making a code from scratch or did he take the source code from the previously released Metroid 2 Remake PoC made for the 3DS?


Well I'm not sure exactly. The last I heard the creator of am2r hadn't released the source code for it. I don't know why he's sitting on it. There's no point in not releasing it. So someone else could port his game to another system. I'm not sure about PoC though.


----------



## Bryon15 (Mar 3, 2017)

A reconstructed source code is now available.

https://gitlab.com/yellowafterlife/AM2Rrc


----------



## jumbohotdogs100 (Feb 18, 2018)

actually, there is a source code for am2r, someone on reddit made a post about it. im sure if someone took the time to (if not done already), the game could be ported to another console (EDIT: just realized the guy above me posted the comment, only read the top page comments)


----------



## SubLoverD (Jan 18, 2020)

I belive you were talking about this there is however a downloadable version on the PSVITA homebrew store i cannot get it to work though and always encounter the same error however this apk also has issues such as random crashes when playing after a while and a glitchy impossible to beat boss 

https://www.reddit.com/r/vitahacks/comments/a72soh/so_i_rebuilt_am2r_for_the_vita_using_the_latest/


----------



## horokeusama (Feb 20, 2020)

I've played a little bit on Vita but I read somewhere that you couldn't finish the game.


----------

